# Anyone Heard of Danessa Myricks? Or her DVDS?



## Blaque35 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Guys, 
Danessa Myricks is a Fab MUA that I've noticed for a while. I see a lot of her work in Black Hair magazines. She also has DVD's that document her artistry. I was wondering if anyone of you ladies had seen or bought her DVD's and what your thoughts were on them?? I've been contemplating purchasing them for some time now...


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 29, 2007)

I went to NYC and took a class from her, as well as bought her DVD's.  One of them didn't work on my dvd player.  But, they were informative.


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 29, 2007)

Shes great!!!! I have 2 dvd's from her and they are informative. I would purchase from her time and time again.


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 29, 2007)

how did you guys get the DVD? that girl is mean with the brushes definately!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 30, 2007)

I have never heard of her.  I am going to google her.


----------



## Blaque35 (Oct 30, 2007)

cool. yeah she is definitely a beast with a brush.  i'm going to go ahead and order one DVD to start off.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 30, 2007)

I've heard she's really good.


----------



## MACMuse (Oct 31, 2007)

her work is sooo goood! like someone said i always notice her work when im flipping through black hair magazines while im at the salon. how so i get my hands on the dvds though?


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 31, 2007)

I just googled her and realised I've seen her work in alot of mags already, she has a website imakeyoubeautiful.com where you can buy her DVDs or check amazon; I'm reading the reviews now!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 5, 2007)

During the class she gives you this booklet of like 40-50 pages of notes on eye shapes, great foundation brands, places to purchase products, etc.  She really does a lot to help you as an artist!  One thing that I learned was that you can use concealer that is LIGHT...like NW20 light...on an NW45.  She used a technique that I can't quite remember, but her skin looked Fab!!! She also goes very into detail on how to shape the eyebrow and tweezing.  I'd definitely recommend her classes and dvd's!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 1, 2008)

has anyone tried her 10 day lash glue?


----------



## hampwife (Mar 7, 2008)

i have one of her videos and i love it.


----------

